# HDR Shootout #24



## Dmitri (Jul 15, 2011)

24 hi-rez images, 1 stop apart. Download the files here (64m): hdrshootout.zip (scroll to the bottom of the page and click free download)

This is my take, I'm curious to see yours!







hdrshootout.zip


----------



## nos33 (Jul 17, 2011)

the site says it is 64megs but when you download it there is nothing there at all


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn... Its been one of those years.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 18, 2011)

ok fixed. You can download the file here: hdrshootout.zip


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope......  I just get the website.  Do I need to be a member to download?


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 18, 2011)

No, scroll to the bottom and click the free download button. I know its a pain, but it was the only file hosting site I could find that didn't require registration


----------



## nos33 (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah the download button at the bottom worked for me.  I will give these a shot and post some results


----------



## rebent (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Bynx (Jul 18, 2011)

Rebent you have picked up the highlight area nicely, but the shadows is too dark for my liking. Between your color and B&W versions I prefer your B&W. Nicely done on that. Now if you address the shadow areas of the color version they will both be improved in my opinion.


----------



## rebent (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Bynx (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow talk about overkill. I only used every third file.


----------



## rebent (Jul 18, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Wow talk about overkill. I only used every third file.



Mine are all done from a single jpeg


----------



## Bynx (Jul 18, 2011)

I believe you rebent. It shows.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 19, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Wow talk about overkill. I only used every third file.



Well yeah, but I don't get their often and wanted to make sure I had everything. Nicely done, Bynx


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 19, 2011)

rebent said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Wow talk about overkill. I only used every third file.
> ...



Why?? Doesn't that defeat the whole purpose of HDR?


----------



## nos33 (Jul 19, 2011)

here is my black and white take on it.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2011)

Dmitri said:


> Why?? Doesn't that defeat the whole purpose of HDR?



Not always.

One-shot JPEG:








Using 3 exposures from that same JPEG:


----------



## rebent (Jul 19, 2011)

Dmitri said:


> rebent said:
> 
> 
> > Bynx said:
> ...




Actually yes that is exactly what it does in some cases. 
mine




yours


----------



## Bynx (Jul 19, 2011)

Dmitri you are absolutely right in shooting so many shots. I can pick and choose which I want to use for different effects. I might even try using all the shots to see what happens. Funny thing is I feel you could have taken a couple more overexposed shots to cover the dark interior of the nearest stall on the right. Well done on this shootout.


----------



## nos33 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Dmitri you are absolutely right in shooting so many shots. I can pick and choose which I want to use for different effects. I might even try using all the shots to see what happens. Funny thing is I feel you could have taken a couple more overexposed shots to cover the dark interior of the nearest stall on the right. Well done on this shootout.



I agree with the bottom right stall.  had to go over it and clean some of the weird pixelation out on mine.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2011)

nos33 said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Dmitri you are absolutely right in shooting so many shots. I can pick and choose which I want to use for different effects. I might even try using all the shots to see what happens. Funny thing is I feel you could have taken a couple more overexposed shots to cover the dark interior of the nearest stall on the right. Well done on this shootout.
> ...



That's why I haven't posted anything yet.  I just can't get that stall to show up.


----------



## qubit (Jul 20, 2011)

how did you guys do it using single file? Isn't it just tonemapping? did u guys use the process described here: Canon DLC: Article: Single Image HDR: Part I (Overview)


----------

